# File Cabinet - Paint?



## fuzzy0026 (Mar 31, 2016)

I am in the process of building a file cabinet smoker and I built a fire inside of it to burn off some of the paint and other [email protected] on the inside.  After it sat for a few days, a lot of the areas became rusty.  After cleaning the rust off, should I paint the outside of each drawer with hi-temp paint?  If I season the inside of each drawer (with Pam), is that all I need to do, or is there something else.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello.  Season the inside and paint the outside.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## fuzzy0026 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Danny.  That is kind of what I was thinking.  Hopefull I can get it started this coming weekend.


----------

